# flat box handle



## usmcr1983 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys I'm pretty new here and always checking in to see what's going on. I just have a question about flat box handle size,I'm planning on buying a level5 flat box set and was wondering what the best size handle is to get. I have never run auto tools and do all residential work wit 8'-9' ceiling . I was thinking either the 42" or extendable handle. Thanks for the help and suggestions, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It probably depends on how tall you are. Work out what you need for 8 foot, then you get to be able to make the most of the extension. For walls get a drywall master short handle. You can check it out on the review section of the site.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

definitely this is on my list 
http://www.level5tools.com/product_p/4-790-72-inch-box-extension-h.htm


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> definitely this is on my list
> http://www.level5tools.com/product_p/4-790-72-inch-box-extension-h.htm


Not saying Level5's extendable isn't good, especially for the $ - and if I'm wrong on this, someone correct - but one thing with extendable handles is that as far as I know, Columbia's patented Hydra handle system is the only one that allows for you to keep the box brake on while extending the handle. Comes in handy, I found, when doing things like boxing stand ups, adjusting length for ceilings, butt joints.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

JustMe said:


> Not saying Level5's extendable isn't good, especially for the $ - and if I'm wrong on this, someone correct - but one thing with extendable handles is that as far as I know, Columbia's patented Hydra handle system is the only one that allows for you to keep the box brake on while extending the handle. Comes in handy, I found, when doing things like boxing stand ups, adjusting length for ceilings, butt joints.


level5's features look good-extend for 50-70" and extension is forward

never tried columbia but from my experience the best handle is the bend one especially for stand up and ceiling


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

keke said:


> level5's features look good-extend for 50-70" and extension is forward
> 
> never tried columbia but from my experience the best handle is the bend one especially for stand up and ceiling


The added length could maybe make sense for some. With the ceiling heights I have to mainly deal with, it seems like it would fall into a bit of a 'no man's land', for at least me and my height (5'11"?). Longer than what I need for 9' high, and too short for 12'.

I have a 72" bent handle. Too 'floppy', with the 10" box I was trying to use with it at one time, so it's been sitting. If I ever do come across something where its length might make sense for me, I might try it with my 7" or 8" boxes, now that I've gone to fr8's 8" boxing of 1st coat method. See how that might work.


----------

